
Zeromalist – Unlock features by pushing minimalism to zero - jverrecchia
http://zeromalist.com
======
delish
Reading this encouraged me to archive all my emails. Easy, but I needed the
reminder.

I've unfollowed a lot of my friends on facebook, but the author's scheme goes
beyond mine. If you unfollow all friends, but turn on notifications for the
people you do want to keep tabs on, then you know when you're done.

I just went through it for my ~330 friends. Took about 20 minutes. I admit
that in the middle I thought it wouldn't end, but that's because it's an
infinitely-refreshing page, so you can't see your progress!

I haven't yet reaped rewards of fixing my facebook, but I'm looking forward to
it. [edit]: Ok, it's been 20 minutes and not a single new thing-to-look-at on
facebook. This feels good.

Thanks for posting this list. It's motivating to have unifying theme for zero-
inbox, a clean house, and less social media.

~~~
jverrecchia
Very glad this post inspired you to do it all the way to zero,
congratulations! You'll probably see some things pop out in your feed once in
a while from pages, groups, and such. Just remember to unfollow those as well
when it happens :)

------
SignMeTheHELLUp
Great document. Lots of this rings true to me. I have two "$thing Zero"
anecdotes:

Paper Zero: Have a paperless office

Consumerism Zero: Rather than buying items based on advertising or impulse, do
deep research to find a quality product that meets your needs.

